# Toro 31823-31323--8/32



## Molly2175 (Oct 21, 2014)

Picked up a 8/32 Toro this fall from a lady who wanted it gone. It is in fair shape. Would start but leaked gas out of carb. Purchased it for $60. When I got it home removed carb and emptied dirt and sludge, cleaned and blew out all the holes. Reinstalled carb and it was a GO. Didn't have a chance to test it out until storm from east coast a couple of weeks back. Only one wheel would pull and transmission would only go forward in 2nd or 3rd. 1st gear made it go backwards. Reverse works as it should. Got it in the garage and found control arm bent on left wheel engagement pawl. Straightened it and now seems to engage and lock ok. Took cover off of bottom case. Shift shaft was gummed up and hard to move. Cleaned old grease off and reoiled all parts. Everything works easily now. BUT--when you move shifter to 1st gear it only travels to the center of the driven wheel or stops on the reverse side. I have moved it dozens of times and almost every time it stops in the same place. I found instructions online for moving the control panel to adjust the position for first gear, but this doesn't seem to help. The instructions were for 1986 8/26. I think the instructions were reversed because the images and adjustments show the rubber driven disk on the right of the driven disk. Anybody have suggestions for something I missed on the shifter repairs? The model and serial numbers were missing, but the B&S motor had the numbers and series on it. I have it narrowed to between 1974-79. Haven't had any luck with a owner's manual yet. I could go on and on about Toro's, but this is the first one I've owned. Any help always appreciated.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro has the owners manual for the 826 / 38150 on their website


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post pic's or a video of what is the problem presenting itself. those models were from 1971-1977.


----------



## Molly2175 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the update on the years of production. Don't know if I have enough threads to post a video. I'll try some pictures of the driven disc. The clean and Relube of the left wheel assembley didn't help. It still will not stay engaged when trying to move forward. Is it possible the shifter for the left wheel needs more shims? Is that a option or do I need to start looking for a engagement cog assembley? I was able to get it out and clean about 4" of snow off. That's how I found out the left wheel isn't working. By the way. Putting the rubber shims on the auger assembly is the ultimate. Even light snow gets tossed away from the blower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Molly2175 said:


> Thanks for the update on the years of production. Don't know if I have enough threads to post a video. I'll try some pictures of the driven disc. The clean and Relube of the left wheel assembley didn't help. It still will not stay engaged when trying to move forward. Is it possible the shifter for the left wheel needs more shims? Is that a option or do I need to start looking for a engagement cog assembley? I was able to get it out and clean about 4" of snow off. That's how I found out the left wheel isn't working. By the way. Putting the rubber shims on the auger assembly is the ultimate. Even light snow gets tossed away from the blower.


 you can post a vid. you are old enough.


----------

